# Jordanelle survey



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We just posted a new survey focused on the Jordanelle Reservoir fishery. We're looking for ways to increase and improve fishing opportunities there, and we'd really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

done


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

done


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

done


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone else think the day use fee is ridiculous? I won't pay it.

Where is public access available to this lake without getting shaken down?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Anyone else think the day use fee is ridiculous? I won't pay it.
> 
> Where is public access available to this lake without getting shaken down?


That was my biggest complaint innthe survey.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I filled out the survey.

I enjoy going to Jordanelle; on any given day there's fewer Utah people there than at any lake in southwest Wyoming.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Anyone else think the day use fee is ridiculous? I won't pay it.
> 
> Where is public access available to this lake without getting shaken down?


I know it is just perspective, but I have the State parks annual pass and I think it is a pretty good value, especially for as often as I go to Jordanelle and Utah Lake State park. The layout of Jordanelle is such that free roadside access points are pretty much nonexistent and entry to the lake easily controlled. My complaint is that funding has been cut to Jordanelle and services offered at Rock Cliffs has been sharply curtailed.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, one day I may just pay for the annual pass. The last few years, I haven't gone to state parks enough to create any value from the pass though.

I suppose if I had an excuse...


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Is the Rock Cliff ramp a state park ramp?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

LOAH said:


> Yes, one day I may just pay for the annual pass. The last few years, I haven't gone to state parks enough to create any value from the pass though.
> 
> I suppose if I had an excuse...


Any time you want to head over to DC, Jordanelle or the Berry with me, we can use my annual pass.

Not to be too much of a jerk, but those are reservoirs, not lakes. So, two things....the water wouldn't even be there if not for the state and they certainly don't have to put fish in the water in order to attain the main goal of the reservoirs as water containers let alone develop an area that has bathrooms, fish cleaning stations and parking.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

americanforkdude said:


> Is the Rock Cliff ramp a state park ramp?


Yes.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'll pay a fee to fish an area if it really holds fishing value to me, but DC and the 'Nelle don't quite do it for me. Starvation, I'll pay in the fall. 

Strawberry has no state park.


----------

